# My major appliances are rebelling!!!



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

What a weekend! Fri nite we came home late after trying to go to a tractor pull that was eventually cancelled because they couldn't get the track packed tight enough. DH said since it was late, just throw in a couple of "cardboard" pizzas. Since I finally got tired of waiting for oven to hit the "preheated" temp, I went ahead and threw the pizzas in and just kept peaking in through the window. 25 minutes later, they still were barely melting cheese!! I opened the door and discovered the oven was not nearly as hot as it should be, and the heating element wasn't working!! 

I got the stove from Sears, and they no longer have a store locally. Not sure what to do now!

Saturday I went to do a load of laundry, and the washer filled up like normal. I was in the kitchen and thought I heard a weird squeek in the laundry room. I realized I did not hear the washer adjitating (sp?) and when I went to check there was a burnt smell (like a belt or something) and it was not turning. Got DH, who admits he knows nothing about washers, to come in and look. He twisted the center somehow and we tried again, and it started working. So I stuck close and got at least that load done, although it did not spin out as much water on the final spin as it normally would have, and it took twice as long to dry the jeans in the dryer. I really needed to do another load, but I was a bit afraid to try!

So, 2 appliances, one I can't use, one I'm afraid to use! I am going to ask the neighbor to take a look at the washer (He has worked on several before, so maybe he can save it.) but don't know what to do about the oven. I am not crazy about the stove (smooth top that I cannot use canner or cast iron on) but unless it is very expensive and difficult to replace a heating element, I can't think this is worth the expense of replacing the whole stove. DH thinks it's a great excuse! :nono: 

I needed to vacuum, but was afraid to touch anything else. And believe me, I watched the dryer like a hawk, too! Uggh!!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Your weekend sounds like mine last month. Had my freezer, my refridgerator and my stove all go in the same month. Finally got a new stove. Had to junk the freezer entirely. I now have 1 fridge for cold food like milk and eggs and 1 fridge for the freezer part. I cannot wait to have appliances that actually work they way they are meant to around here.........lol. 

This is the main reason I don't let anyone else do laundry in my house. I just got the washer and dryer 6 months ago and I'd like to have them a bit longer please..........lol


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, I'm sorry you had appliance gremlins too. My chest freezer bit the dust last summer, and I think deep down I've been waiting for the wash machine to go any time since then. I've been coaxing it along. LOL

Well, the washer is officially dead. I got one more load out of it last night, babying it along. The second load filled with water and refused to do anything else. I called our dear neighbor and he came and took it apart. Needs a new belt AND motor. Cheapest motor I can find is about $150, and the belt will be at least another $15. Then there is shipping. DH said we will go Wednesday night (if his tractor parts are in) and look at new washers. I hate to buy a new one, but I guess this one doesn't really owe me anything. It is probably close to 14-15 years old. DH is afraid if we replace the motor and belt, something else will go wrong next. It was such a great washer!! I could fit our comforters and quilts in it with room to actually get them clean! I'm afraid to see what one with it's capacity will cost now, but he's probably right, it's time to replace it.

As for the range, I will be replacing the element. I'm not sure what it will cost yet, as I wasn't able to find the model number this morning before I left for work, but it's looking like the most expensive one would be around $50. I now know where to find the number and will look tonight when I get home. It surely can't be that complicated to replace ourselves. (I hope, I hope, I hope!!!)

It's funny, I knew this was coming. I was SO trying to save our stimulus check for some kitchen remodeling we REALLY need to do (sink leaks and cabinet/counter is rotting out). Since we're not sure what we will find when we get the cabinets pulled out, the wall/insulation/cabinet backs may all need replaced too. So I was trying so hard not to have to borrow money for that. We JUST got the last remodel/addition paid off. Something had to come along and suck that money out of our pockets!!!

Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

We had that trouble with our stove, but what we found was that the internal temperature gauge was "off" the first time you turned the stove on. If you turned it on, turned it off, then turned it on again it would work fine.

I hope you find a way to make everything work, and get the kitchen fixed up too!

Kayleigh


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

We've found that it's all the toaster's fault. 

When our toaster started making burnt toast we fiddled with the dark/light dial for a few weeks trying to baby it along. Finally we decided to get a new one. Between the time we made that decision and when we actually got the new one, the old toaster talked to our hot water heater because it went out (and leaked all over our hall carpet) the very next week.

Several years later the toaster wouldn't keep the bread down in it. We'd push the gzdowna handle & the bread just wouldn't stay down. I made the mistake of telling dh we needed to replace the toaster again. Before we could actually do that, the stove would go into the "clean" mode every time we turned it on. The stove door would lock like it was about to clean and the heating element wouldn't stop at the desired temp just like we had set it to clean. Then the fridge started acting up!

SO . . . . . the moral of the story is if you need to replace the toaster just do it (DON'T TALK ABOUT IT IN ITS PRESENCE! http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/images/smilies/bow.gif
:bow: ) or it'll cause major appliance riots!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinfeather ~ thanks for the heads up on the toaster! DH had a bit of an ordeal with ours just last night! I remember thinking I never did like that toaster, maybe it's time for a new one. BUT I never said it out loud. Good thing, huh? I really don't need it talking to any of my other appliances!!!

I started looking for a new washing machine today. WOW, have things changed since my last purchase! I don't even know what they are talking about!!! All I want is a simple to run washing machine. Hopefully one that will last a while. Seems the new ones just have more that can go wrong with them. And in reading opinions on the internet, all I get is conflicting opinions. Can anyone here make any recommendations?? (I also posted this question on the "families" forum.) DH is going to take me shopping for one Saturday, and told me to start looking around to see what I want. I have no clue!!!


----------

